# voice recording software?



## obwan (Oct 24, 2011)

What voice recording software are there? preferably free. I'd like to try recording my voice and then uploading a sample to rapidshare or something so you guys could help critique me and tell me if I'm a baritone or a bass etc. 

I just used microsofts 'sound recorder' on a windows xp machine, but it sounded really bad, I suspect its just old software that is why. It even had a one minute time limit.... or have some people had good results with microsofts sound recorder?

maybe its just the microphone... 

Any suggestions?

thanks.. 

also, the wav that I created with it was 3 minutes long but 40 mb big.... that can't be right and its taking for ever to upload to rapidshare.


----------



## Kopachris (May 31, 2010)

Try Audacity: http://audacity.sourceforge.net

If your recording sounds bad with Audacity, it's not the software. Could be the microphone itself, the drivers, or how the recording was set up.


----------

